# Chainsaw problem - need help.



## PyaLeon (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi
I went out cutting today. Made a great find, 3 walnut trees blown down, not bad for cutting tops. I was cutting the walnut to 9' lengths and noticed the chain heating up. It was just sharpened so I held it to a piece of wood and revved it a bit and no oil.

I opened the oil tank and it was full. I must have gotten saw dust in it, in 25 years of cutting this has never happened before. It's a Stihl 460 magnum. I grabbed my Jonsered 2145 and it quit, sawdust in the fuel line. Ironic thing is the saw that did work was a little homelite about 30 years old. Out of the woods early, fixed the Jonsered. 

Does anyone have an idea how to unclog the chain oiler? 

Thanks


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

was the oil hole in the bar open? Maybe the pump is bad. I am not a stihl owner so not sure how the pump is ran, on a husky the pump runs off of the clutch by a plastic piece and they break and then no oil will be pumped. U could rinse it out with diesel fuel.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

Take the bar off, clean out the hole where the oil comes out, and run the saw without the bar to see if it's pumping oil out. If it is, just clean everything out around that end of the bar. I have shot carb cleaner back into the hole, and it worked, but I'm not sure that's a recommended procedure. There is all sorts of information online about changing the oil pump, or anything else on a Stihl. 

Some of mine are over 15 years old, and I've never had to change an oil pump. I keep a paintbrush with the oil and gas, and always clean off around the gas and oil filler caps before I open one.


----------

